# Red and Black .......which one you like more?



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

Crystal Red Shrimp carpet









Crystal Black Shrimp carpet









Which one you like????


----------



## Kamon (Mar 27, 2009)

I see alot of CRS and RCS in aquariums, so red seems to be pretty common. The splash of black to the shrimp give them a very unique feel. I like the black carpet.


----------



## jlo (Mar 26, 2009)

red for me


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2008)

I like BOTH!!!!!!!!!!!:faint:


----------



## ShortFin (Jan 13, 2006)

I like the black. Maybe in person, the red will look better.


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

Red but either way you go it looks great!


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

black. but its hard to find higher grade black bees. kangshiang, i pmed you about a week or 2 ago and asked you if you're selling and SSS mosuras. i see you have a lot of hinos. let me know what the price of the shrimp are im interesting in buying some. thanks.


----------



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

Red ones look better, in black substrate at least.


----------



## dgphelps (Jan 1, 2008)

I have, and like the red myself but I think I'd like black more if I had the opportunity. I know they are more "common" but they look pretty regal to me.


----------



## polardbear (Jan 26, 2008)

I love how they look when mixed together.


----------



## catfishbi (Sep 4, 2008)

I like red more.


----------



## mellowvision (Jun 18, 2007)

I have a large colony of both, and I'd say that the black ones are more striking in person... but the red ones are easier to spot from further away.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

black also looks more natural. especially in a planted tank the white looks nice and the black makes it look like its part of the scape.


----------

